# H: High Elves W: Paypal - £60 Bargain (UK)



## municipal (May 11, 2011)

Due to lack of funds to expand my recently traded High Elves, I was looking at selling them for Paypal. 
Looking for a quick sale so grab yourself a bargain.
The list of stuff is; 

1 Kingdom Prince (IOB) - Unpainted
1 Archmage (IOB) - Unpainted
1 Noble BSB (LOTR Model) - Unpainted, Based
32 Spearmen - Unpainted, No shields
30 Archers - 1 Painted, Rest Unpainted
48 Swordmasters - 24 Basecoated Boltgun Metal/based, Rest Unpainted
5 Dragon Princes of Caledor - 3 Have no shields, Unpainted

Price includes postage.
Cheers.


----------

